# Schrift ?!



## Dark_Fighter (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe ein Wallpaper gemacht, jedoch bekomme ich einfach keine gute Schrift hin, also die man darauf gut erkennt. Hab mal einen Ausschnitt angehängt. Habt ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Oktober 2004)

Ein dezenter, dunkler "Schein nach außen" (mit Photoshop) wirkt manchmal Wunder.
Vielleicht könntest du auch einfach mal deinen Schriftzug einfügen und wir geben dir
dann Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## Dark_Fighter (31. Oktober 2004)

Wallpaper 
Ich finde so ist es etwas zu stark. Oder ?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (31. Oktober 2004)

Ideen wir man das Wallpaper sonst noch aufpeppen könnte sind auch erwünscht.


----------



## ShadowMan (1. November 2004)

Doppelposts sind im Gegensatz dazu nicht erwünscht 

Was mir noch einfallen würde wäre ein grauer durchsichtiger Balken hinter der Schrift um diese noch etwas hervor zu heben.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## X-trOn (2. November 2004)

Jap durchsichtige balken sind eine gute idee, ich würd aber gleich zwei versetzte oder einen mit aussparungen machen.

Probiers mal aus, ansonsten is es ganz net

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Dark_Fighter (2. November 2004)

http://home.arcor.de/d4rkf1ght3r/images/lan_wallpaper_neu.jpg
Habe jetzt noch nicht so viel geändert wollte mal wissen wie ihr es so findet. Ist halt etwas dezenter. Ich konnte den Balken nicht weiss machen weil sonst hätte man das "crew" nicht mehr lesen können.


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Sieht doch schon ganz net aus. ich persönlich würd den relieff effekt am Balken in der mitte weglassen, sieht moderner aus, und die Schwarze Balken oben und unten sind ein bisschen hart, aber ansonsten ganz gut

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

